# Removing the Smell



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

How do you remove the smell of bait and fish from your hands? 

What works the best for me is to use dish soap with a dish sponge to scub my hands really well, and then I wipe them with lemon juice. Also, painter's soap works pretty well too.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Bleach vinegar lemon juice tomato juice all works pretty well to remove smell


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

wear rubber or latex gloves


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

Gojo


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Usually don't care but when I need to get the stank off I have a fresh lemon waiting. Wash with soap then cut the lemon into wedges and scrub with them. Can confirm this works because I'm still engaged


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Seen many times I would like to have that smell on my hands! I like the orange gojo, next a mint toothpaste. and all others listed. best - glenn


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

I use Amco Rub Away Bar, which sells for $9 on Amazon. I was skeptical before buying, but it works for me. I always carry fresh water for washing hands after fishing so that I don't carry the smell on my hands to the car.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Toothpaste. Just squirt some on your hands and use like soap.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Never thought of using toothpaste. I'll have to try that. I use lemon wedge with some salt to scrub and I also have a stainless steel bar that works pretty good too


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Citrus knocks the stink out faster than anything else. It's the same reason you dunk your hands in lemon water after chowing down on shrimp. The rinds, the juice, any part of it.


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

Baking soda works for me


----------



## BaitWaster (Jan 8, 2004)

Capt Jerry Dilsaver showed the Raleigh Club this at the last meeting: Fish-D-Funk. 

http://fishdfunk.com/


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Believe it or not but there is something that works great.

Joe's hand cleaner. You can get it at O'Rileys Auto Parts stores. It smells good and will get anything off your hands including the bad smell. 

It will even get paint off your hands. 

Smells good without any grit and works great. 

Water or water-less. 

You need this stuff around the house and in your gear bag.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I use an aluminum bar. They sell small cheap ones at basspro. 2 a pack.no soap to deal with or wash off. Just water and aluminum bar.


----------



## jcarpenter (Apr 13, 2011)

I second on the toothpaste. I like Crest with baking soda or Scope added to it.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

DANtheJDMan said:


> Joe's hand cleaner.


Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Soap and water when I get home. No big deal to me.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

What smell? ??


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, I used to be a working man but now I work in a cube farm. 

My hands have gone "PU**y" or whatever you want to call it. 

I wear abrasion resistant gloves when I'm fishing to protect my sissy fingers from braid and sharp spines of fish. 

I can always find my old set of gloves even though I wash them good after filleting the fish. 

Man am I cheap. I get these gloves for free and I don't throw them away until they wear through.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

No way I'm wearing gloves while fishing. I get my hands torn up while fishing. The shock leader rips into my skin good. Lemon would sting like hell. I just scrub with soap. Use a castor oil soap bar. But toothpaste sounds like a cheap solution that won't sting my hands.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Why would you want to wash the smell of success from your hands??


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

I use baking soda, lemon juice and vinegar and a little dish soap..make a thick paste and rub on my hands...let it sit for a min, and then wash away. Works like a charm each time.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

I've used the metal bars before. Sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. They seem to do better with 'fresh' stink. Like, you're working with fish in the kitchen. Less so on 'stale' stink. Like, you've been cutting bait fish all day.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

'stale' stink is called Stank.


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

Amco Rub Away Bar. Hundreds of great reviews on Amazon.

<a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000F8JUJY/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B000F8JUJY&linkCode=am2&tag=njsafi-20&linkId=NDELBL7XDVQZNNLK"><img border="0" src="http://ws-na.amazon-adsystem.com/widgets/q?_encoding=UTF8&ASIN=B000F8JUJY&Format=_SL160_&ID=AsinImage&MarketPlace=US&ServiceVersion=20070822&WS=1&tag=njsafi-20" ></a><img src="http://ir-na.amazon-adsystem.com/e/ir?t=njsafi-20&l=am2&o=1&a=B000F8JUJY" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" style="border:none !important; margin:0px !important;" />


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

jcarpenter said:


> I second on the toothpaste. I like Crest with baking soda or Scope added to it.


dead-on! that's exactly what I do


----------



## Gupster33 (Dec 2, 2015)

Gojo or Fast Orange


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Which product are you specifically using ?

*http://kleenproducts.publishpath.com/products*


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

If available salt water works well. Just wash your hands in the water you caught the fish. An old captain told me this. So I wash hands over the side of the boat then when we get to shore use regular soap and all is fresh and ready to go.
T


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

A shower always works for me lol... Just kidding. I am going to have to try some of the items you guys have mentioned also


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Got Fish? said:


> How do you remove the smell of bait and fish from your hands?
> 
> What works the best for me is to use dish soap with a dish sponge to scub my hands really well, and then I wipe them with lemon juice. Also, painter's soap works pretty well too.


What does everyone use for removing the fishy smell from your clothes? It doesn't bother me, but it bothers my wife and my 5 year old daughter who is brutally honest.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

This happened to me. My little Granddaughter sat in my lap when I came home from fishing. She said, Granddad, you smell funny. I said, what do I smell like. She thinks a few seconds and says, you smell like earth. I will never forget that. Maybe I should have washed my hands.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

andypat said:


> This happened to me. My little Granddaughter sat in my lap when I came home from fishing. She said, Granddad, you smell funny. I said, what do I smell like. She thinks a few seconds and says, you smell like earth. I will never forget that. Maybe I should have washed my hands.


That's better than "Eeeew you smell like fish! I will hold your hand after you take a shower!"


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

digirambo said:


> that's better than "eeeew you smell like fish! I will hold your hand after you take a shower!"


lol!


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

My magic formula: 1-16oz bottle of tap water. Add juice of 1 lime (lemon works too, but lime is cheaper). Add 2 drops dish soap. 

At the pier, pour a bit on a clean rag and wipe hands thoroughly. Smell-b-gone!

It keeps for weeks between trips.


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

Reminds me of an old joke I used to hear some fisherman say while fishing on piers late at night.

"ever wonder what fish would smell like if women stayed out of the ocean".


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I find it near impossible to fish with gloves. Seems you always have to take them off to bait the hook or they end up getting wet your now your hands are just immersed in water all day. I do need to come up with a good casting glove thow...cause I don't use a trigger to cast and, sometimes, that braid can get to my finger...especially on the 2-3rd straight day of fishing or if it's cold.

I also, sometimes, use my thumbnail to break off pieces of a blood worm. That leaves crud and other stuff under my nail. Just overall dirtiness that neither bachelor or married man should come home with. My main advice would be to cruise by the dollar store and get a few nail brushes. At least 3 so you can always have one at each sink you tend to use. I'm not sure that we carry bait smells on the palms of our hands because they rarely come in touch with bait plus there's no where for funk to hide. However, your fingertips are always at use as a fisherman. It got to the point that I was trying to scrape wax/bar of soap with them so that i could keep "fishy stuff" from going up under my nails. That's why I say you have to put some effort into scrubbing them, especially the cracks and crevices of your nails. I'm sure the aluminum bar, toothpaste and hand cleaners work, but to get where it really counts...you need that brush. Additionally, you should apply some creamy vaseline (that mixture they sell in a tube) to your hands when you get some downtime. That's the extent of my metrosexual addition of this comment


----------



## Bucktail Pete (Mar 6, 2016)

I use Softscrub


----------

